# Ike's Plane: America's Lost Air Force One



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2015)

Very interesting, Jim. Hope they can restore it soon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, this was such a neat part of our history.  I wonder if there's an update on the progress.  Thanks Jim, this really was so neat to watch, a little sad too.  I miss so many things about when I was a child and how my "poor" family felt so good about our government, so proud of our presidents, loved our first ladies.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 22, 2015)

Ike was the first President in which I participated in an election.  I was just too young to vote (voting age then was 21 I was 17) but I combed our neighborhood for people who would let me put a "we love Ike" sign in their yard.  I started my voting days as a Republican largely due to my respect for Ike (brought on by his service in WW2).  I am now a Democrat because the Republican party has so changed over the years.  I hope they are able to get Ike's plane back in tiptop shape.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2015)

I found this.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/original-air-force-found-decaying-arizona-article-1.1400350


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Ken!  That was interesting!  It seems that the Columbine I had been Dwight D. Eisenhower’s personal transport when he was in the army.

[h=2]Interesting Facts 
[/h] The name _Columbine _comes from the Latin word _columba,_ meaning dove-like. 


The name Aquilegia came from the Latin word for eagle, perhaps because the petals look like eagle talons
Columbine is the state flower of Colorado
Columbine flowers represent seduction and anxious excitement
the flowers are edible; they have a sweet taste
Native Americans used this plant for medicinal purposes, including relieving heart problems and fevers


----------

